# My first attempt at a custom watch box



## Custom (Apr 16, 2012)

I have reached a point in my infatuation with watches that I require a watch box. My modest collection of four watches deserve a home when I am not wearing them. Being a bit of a DIY geek, I have set out to make my own. Something unique and functional, and don't forget affordable.

In looking for boxes that I could repurpose for this project I stumbled upon cigar boxes. My experience with cigar boxes however was only with the paper covered thin wood variety. They barely outlive the cigars which they protected and aren't much use after. Disposable at best.

After a bit of research I found some higher quality boxes on Ebay. Even better I landed on this!





























343 made, one for each of the fallen heroes on 911. I intend to section it off with some thin wood and glue and line it with maroon fabric to match the color used in the maltese on the top. Then I will make watch/bracelet pillows and fill it with my collection. I am fairly certain that I will be able to fit watches in 2 rows of 4, however I am considering doing 2 rows of 3 with a space on the side for watch bands and such.

Hang around to see my project unfold as I find time to work on it!

P.S. Being a Volunteer Firefighter, this box carries extra meaning. It will house some of the tools that I wear on the job. Pretty excited to see how it turns out!


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

That's a unique box and it sounds like you have a great plan! Well done!


----------



## little big feather (Mar 6, 2013)

It will be real nice....Some advice.
Cut some cardboard,use the white posterboard you used in school.
Cut four side pieces to fit....Cover those with your fabric and tape on the
back side (no glue) do bottom and dividers. Put in sides (no glue) put in dividers
...Finished! Reason for no glue is to get a perfect fit without wrinkles. Glue can soak thru fabric
and will be impossible to adjust later....Good luck.


----------



## Custom (Apr 16, 2012)

Great tips! sounds like you have done something similar before?

Any tips on the type of material to buy? Something textured would be cool, maybe a very light corduroy or better yet, a suede. 

What type of tape would you use?


----------



## little big feather (Mar 6, 2013)

I've made a few custom cases....I use plain scotch tape. I've used ultra-suede and velvet.
Here's the last I did in black Ultra-suede.


----------



## Custom (Apr 16, 2012)

Very nice box! Thanks for the inspiration. Im going to go to my local craft store and see what I can rummage up. Hope i can find some color matching suede to go with the maltese cross on the box.

The presentation board you use for your structure, is it plastic or card board?


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

nice unque box, should be a nice place for them to rest


----------



## little big feather (Mar 6, 2013)

Custom said:


> Very nice box! Thanks for the inspiration. Im going to go to my local craft store and see what I can rummage up. Hope i can find some color matching suede to go with the maltese cross on the box.
> 
> The presentation board you use for your structure, is it plastic or card board?


I use cardboard...I think the plastic might be too stiff....You just need something thin for body...
Also don't fold over the ends of fabric...Leave it half in. on both sides and tuck under, if it's too
thick cut a v notch on ends to remove fabric bulk but still leave a clean and closed fold.
It's hard to explain...Sorry...Get thin fabric...Cushions I used pipe insulation...Took some old black socks
and use the upper portion...Then tuck into the pipe insulation......See photos, I'll send later.


----------



## little big feather (Mar 6, 2013)

Here's the pictures of a cushion idea I used. I think the pictures will explain it well 











































The pipe insulation from any hardware store...Black sock or fabric of you choice...I have two sizes/lengths in photo.
Good luck, hope this helps.


----------



## Custom (Apr 16, 2012)

little big feather said:


> Also don't fold over the ends of fabric...Leave it half in. on both sides and tuck under, if it's too
> thick cut a v notch on ends to remove fabric bulk but still leave a clean and closed fold.


Not sure what you mean by this. But I definitely think your on to something important that will affect the fit and finish of the final product. Please expound on this idea.

Also, I just got back from the craft store and the fabric store and found most of the items I need to put this thing together.

Supplies:
White gloss spray paint
Clear gloss spray paint
Suede like material (brownish, which matched the maltese much better then any of the maroon they had)
Felt stick on feet
double sided tape
foam board used for crafting

Pictures!


----------



## Guppuboss (Nov 13, 2013)

box is beautiful. you have chosen a nice box for your watches. i am not good with box making so no suggestions on box stuff


----------



## little big feather (Mar 6, 2013)

Yardstick represents your cardboard,blue paper, your Fabric must be cut short and taped to cardboard at points marked (1)
Then stretched around board and taped to fabric and board as (2). The bulky fabric at end can be notched as seen
to allow flat fold then tape.































Do you see?


----------



## Custom (Apr 16, 2012)

Awesome! thanks for the pictorial tutorial! 

Here are some more progress pictures, I got the first coat of paint on my masked off box. Its drying now, then I will put a second coat, then a clear coat and allow to dry.


----------



## Custom (Apr 16, 2012)

Pillows: What do you think about making pillows in a white material but put a band of the suede around the pillow such that the watch would rest on the suede?


----------



## little big feather (Mar 6, 2013)

Custom said:


> Pillows: What do you think about making pillows in a white material but put a band of the suede around the pillow such that the watch would rest on the suede?


sounds good.


----------



## Custom (Apr 16, 2012)

Last to do is pillows. Here is the completed product sans the pillows


----------



## little big feather (Mar 6, 2013)

WOW !! Looks great.


----------



## Custom (Apr 16, 2012)

I emailed the Cigar manufacturer, My Fathers Cigars, in an effort to get a pair of silver colored hinges. I have looked on eBay, craft stores, and my local hardware store and haven't found the same type of hinge but in silver color. IMO the gold stands out and looks a little silly. Hope they hit me back with good news or a source to get them. Until then, anyone else have a good idea for a source for these? The wood is cut for these exact hinges so I want to replace them same for same just in a silver, chrome, or stainless look.


----------



## little big feather (Mar 6, 2013)

You could have them plated yourself.


----------



## Custom (Apr 16, 2012)

first home made prototype pillow:






















The Maratac GPT1 is on a Zulu strap which is very flexible in nature so it sits in the box nicely. My GSAR lives on its Marathon Rubber strap which is very stiff by comparison. It was a much larger task to get to fit nicely in the box. It wanted to sit high.






















Unfortunately the box that I have made is too small to allow me to strap the watches to the pillows as I would strap them to my wrist. For the stiffer bands, this means getting creative to make them low profile and compact as pictured above.


----------



## little big feather (Mar 6, 2013)

Your pillows are good....Great job..... I've got a couple that came with the watch, not as good....IMHO


----------



## Custom (Apr 16, 2012)

Pillows are coming along. I have created 6 so far and am going to make 2 more. Though, I will only employ the first 6 because I plan to use the other 2 spots for things like straps, cuff links, and cleaning cloths. In the event that I grow my collection to 8 watches, I will have uniform pillows.

When the wife gets home this evening she is going to teach me to make an invisible seam where I put the stuffing into the pillows.

In the pictures you can see that I have increased the size of the pillows. The picture with 3 pillows are left to right: first attempt a little small, second attempt (bigger with visible seam), and third and final draft. Im very happy with how this is turning out. I labored online looking to buy pillows for this project, but am very happy with my bespoke ones. Online the lions share of "bracelet/watch pillows" are 3" x 3" and my application calls for 2.5" x 3".






















(box full of pillows)







(first try, second, third and final)







(Waiting for my wife to teach me to do an invisible seam)


----------



## Custom (Apr 16, 2012)

Final pictures until my Glycine arrives and my Traser gets back from the watch repair. The pillows are complete and seemed with out visible stitches! It was way easier then I expected it to be.


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

First rate work from start to finish.


----------



## twiceaday (Nov 15, 2013)

Custom said:


> Pillows are coming along. I have created 6 so far and am going to make 2 more. Though, I will only employ the first 6 because I plan to use the other 2 spots for things like straps, cuff links, and cleaning cloths. *In the event that I grow my collection to 8 watches,* I will have uniform pillows.


I think you meant, "Due to the certainty that my collection will grow to eight watches". 

This box looks great. I've seen commercial watch boxes that didn't look this good.


----------



## ac13 (Sep 1, 2009)

Great box.... I'm looking to do the same myself. Will post if I can source a box I like. Thanks for sharing


----------



## jollyboyjon (Aug 8, 2011)

Superb sir. My watch box looks and feels grubby now in comparison. This is beautiful and got my brain in motion. Well Done. Enjoy it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Custom (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for your comments! I am steadily growing my collection. My glycine arrived and I am absolutely in love. So much so, that I ordered a Combat Sub as a daily wear to replace my GSAR. The Marathon was kind of a first love, but I have grown away form tall and chunky, and definitely appreciate thin more now. I love how the 11.x mm tall airman base 22 hugs my wrist. I will take more pictures when my 2 incoming watches arrive.


----------



## rhst1 (Mar 19, 2009)

Great tutorial. Thanks for all the pics.


----------



## Custom (Apr 16, 2012)

I received a PM recently and thought I would update this thread. The question was "what dimension of cigar box should I be looking for?"

To answer your question I used:
11 x 7.5 x 3

I would suggest finding a deeper box though. This one barely allows the watches to sit below the lid when they are snugly put on the pillows. Leather bands are the real problem for me, they tend to be less flexible vertically and tend to make the watches stand tall. 4 inches deep would definitely give you the kind of room you need.

When I end up making another watch box, probably from scratch, I will take out the dividers from this one and use it for a strap box and tool box for my watches.

here are more pictures:


----------



## andrewchrysovitsinos (Feb 4, 2013)

Very well done!


----------

